# Dojo of the Predator



## Darkwolf (Mar 4, 2002)

Darkwolf, after finding the perfect grove of trees in wilderness, opens his MegaDojo!

I can teach the styles of Tiger, Wolf, Thunder,  Phoenix, Dagger, Ki-rin, Spider, Blizzard, Claw, Fang!

I will now begin to accept students who are interested in learning any of these styles.

Dojo Record:  110-90   Honored!!!

Students:                                    
Sabaron (learning tiger) 
Goblin King (learning dagger) 
Rrai-kesh (learning fang)
Aragorn (learning thunder)
Wolf Mountain(learning wolf)
Kerall(learning thunder)
Rini (learning dagger)
Winter Snow (learning blizard)
(compilation of sigs I get to choose from using dojo master)
West Wind(Sab), Hammer(Sab), Dragon(Ara), Fist(GK,Kerall), Northstar(Kerall,Rrai), Staff(Sab), Spear(GK), Chain(Maestro), Panther(Rrai) Southern Cross(Kerall), Scythe(Wolf Mountain), Weasel(Rini), Kama(Rrai), Sword(WS)


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 5, 2002)

I was victorious in the brown belt bash vs Orlandu..

Record 1-0


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 5, 2002)

Victory over Soth brings this dojo to a 2-0 record!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 5, 2002)

"Master Darkwolf I come to you in Orlandu's absense.... I wish to join your dojo...that way I have a master present to teach me and give advise seeing as I am quite new the the honored path........ will you accept me as a student and let me earn my dojo style from you..... I think wolf style would be a good choice for me when I earn the right to have one of your dojo styles....."


Ariel Eastwind of Vined Toad
Green Belt 0 D1
5/13


Founder of the "Vined Toad Dojo"
Record: 0/2

Powers: 
Sig Styles: Toad, Vine, Sword
Dojo Style: 
Fists of Fury 
Chi Strike
Master of Emotions

Possesions:
Yen: 0
Item: Phoenix Sword (Sig Style: Phoenix, Immunity: Phoenix)


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 5, 2002)

Very well, Ariel.  You are welcome to learn from me once you have proved your mettle in battle.  Come to me again once you have won a fight.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 5, 2002)

With my victory over Shard this dojo is now 3-0


----------



## reiella (Mar 6, 2002)

Dra?  Dra Dra.  BOOM

[ Dra Dra want join, learn Thunder! BOOM! ]

Dragonair


> Green Belt 1 (3-6) (0 yen)
> Yellow Belt Fist of Fury, Signature Style (Fist), Dojo Style (Dragon)
> Green Belt] Chi Strike, Signature Style (Turtle), Dojo Style ()


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 6, 2002)

Ah, the little one has found my grove of trees.  Welcome!
Yes, I will teach you the power of thunder.  You shall bring much honor to this dojo, little one.

Dratini is now a member of the Dojo of the Predator!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 6, 2002)

Ariel: "I have fought hard and lost twice Master Darkwolf.....but won my third fight sense last we spoke I have defeated the great Kalanyr to earn my right to be tought the style of the wolf....... I thank you for taking me in and for you to start teaching me the wolf style........"

Ariel Eastwind of Vined Toad
Green Belt 2
6/15

Student of the "Predator Dojo"
Founder of the "Vined Toad Dojo"
Record: 1/4

Powers: 
Sig Styles: Toad, Vine, Sword
Dojo Style: Wolf
Fists of Fury 
Chi Strike
Master of Emotions

Possesions:
Yen: 1
Item: Phoenix Sword (Sig Style: Phoenix, Immunity: Phoenix)


----------



## Lady Diamond (Mar 6, 2002)

_Lady Diamond finds her way to the Dojo of the Predator and presents herself to its Master, Darkwolf_

"Greetings Master Darkwolf, _she bows gracefully and straightens, looking Darkwolf in the eyes as is her way._  I wish to learn the Tiger style from you, if you are so inclined to teach me."


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 6, 2002)

Ariel, I am glad to finally welcome you fully to the school.  I would be glad to teach you the wolf style.

Ariel is now a member of the Dojo of the Predator!

Lady Diamond,  you are welcome also.  I know the tiger style well and I do not think it would be hard to incorporate it into your style as well.

Lady Diamond is now a member of the Dojo of the Predator!


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 6, 2002)

My students, I have some bad news.
Gray beat me in a battle so we have out first loss.
We are now 3-1


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 6, 2002)

Ariel has come back with a loss to Kazzt

3-2...lets get some wins!

And then follows up with a win vs Vanor!


4-2 is the record now


----------



## Sabaron (Mar 6, 2002)

"I wish to join your dojo, good Darkwolf.  I desire knowledge of the Wolf style.  I promise to fight well and add on to your record!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 7, 2002)

Very well Sabaron,  you are welcome to join my dojo.  Come, let me show you the first set of moves in the wolf style.


Also, Ariel lost to Sabaron..thus our record is now 4-3.

Thanks to the bot gagging on my moves..Ariel beat me in a fight..
Record is now 5-4

I beat Vanor...6-4


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 7, 2002)

Congratulations Ariel!  It seems that I taught you better than I thought, since you are now a brown belt.

Ariel beat Kenji - 7-4

I have had a busy day...
Beat Ariel (final instructions   ) Record:8-4
Beat Kenji -  Record is now 9-4
Loss to Gray - Record now 9-5
Kazzt decided I needed a hole here, and here, and here, and here...you get the idea...Record now 9-6
DraDra lost to Gray...Record 9-7
Gave Ariel another instruction...Record 10-7


----------



## reiella (Mar 8, 2002)

Dra...dra... dra..  [lose to Gray ]


----------



## MidKnight (Mar 8, 2002)

The Happy one approaches the grove...

_"I seek out the one known as Darkwolf."_

Happy Harry looks about for the Brown Belt.

_"I am in need of tutalge, I have learned what I can from Kith and from self-instruction.  I would like to understand the way of the Tiger.

Perhaps I may even help you out with your quest for enlightenment in the style of the phoenix... "_


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 8, 2002)

I am right here Harry.  Yes, you look like you would fit the tiger style rather well and I am very interested in what you have learned of the Phoenix style.  You would make a fine addition to my dojo.


----------



## MidKnight (Mar 8, 2002)

Happy Harry smiles!

_"Thank you Master Darkwolf!  I appreciate your faith in my skills and vow to bring honor to the dojo of the Predator."_


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 9, 2002)

Somehow my chopsticks failed me and I lost the match against Kalanyr...we are now 10-8...we need to get some wins


----------



## MidKnight (Mar 9, 2002)

Harry enters the clearing.  His head hangs low...

_"I am sorry Master Darkwolf - I have brought back only dishonor for the dojo today.

I suffered a major 1 round loss to Kazz't, the Devil Sash.

As pennance I shall run for an extra hour today and train twice as hard."_


----------



## Lady Diamond (Mar 11, 2002)

_Lady Diamond finds Darkwolf and reports._

"I have lost to Sidhe Li, 7-5.  The gods were favorable towards me with giving me moves with your Tiger style which unfortunately I was unable to capitalize on fully.  I am also disgraced and am returning home to make preparations to close my dojo to new students.  I wish you better luck with future matches."

_With that, Lady Diamond returns home_


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 11, 2002)

ugh...we are now 10-10...1 more loss and we will be disgraced and unable to accept any more students.

Ugh...Ariel got lucky and showed me up...we are now dishonored with a record of 10-11


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 14, 2002)

_Darkwolf crawls home to the dojo covering a real nasty wound._

Curse that Wrath...using poisoned knives... 

_Darkwolf changes the sign showing the dojo record to show it as 10-12_



...Please..if you win or lose announce it here to tell it to me in chat..I'm starting to get a lot of people and its hard to keep track of the all.

Just noticed Harry's loss in the tournament...
Record is now 10-13
Harry beat Noir..
Record is now 11-13


----------



## MidKnight (Mar 15, 2002)

My apologies Master Darkwolf.

I have been very busy trying to regain honor for the dojo.  Unfortunately I have not been successful. 

I have lost to Kagan, only to rebound and defeat Kalanyr and then to fall again to Ariel, a former student of yours I believe.

I will try harder.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 15, 2002)

Record is now 12-15

I loss to Wild Helm...now 12-16...


----------



## Sabaron (Mar 16, 2002)

"Master Darkwolf, I have defeated the Jester and Dalamar, bringing two much-needed wins to the dojo!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 16, 2002)

Thank you Sabaron.  The record now stands at 14-16


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 17, 2002)

I somehow got distracted during my fight with the Dark Jester and he pounded the crap out of me.....record 14-17


----------



## MidKnight (Mar 17, 2002)

Happy Harry now begins to understand the whole yo-yo concept...

He doesn't find it all that amusing either.

_"Master Darkwolf, I avenged your defeat at the hands of the evil laughing man.  But then in the rematch fell to his dark assaults."_

1 win / 1 loss


----------



## MidKnight (Mar 17, 2002)

Beleaguered Harry sighs - yet another loss to Kagan...


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 17, 2002)

Record is now 15-19

I beat Dalamar... 16-19


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 18, 2002)

Jester praced around my tiger move and beat me...16-20


----------



## Sabaron (Mar 20, 2002)

"I regret to inform you that the perfidious Kagan defeated me."


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 20, 2002)

_Darkwolf sighs_

16-21...

"Where has everyone been?  Where have the wins gone to?

I must ponder this.."


----------



## Sabaron (Mar 20, 2002)

"I have defeated the Archangel and erased the shame of my former defeat!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 20, 2002)

Very good Sabaron!
17-21
Congrats to Harry also (for beating Kagan)
18-21
I lost to Kazzt, but got my soul back 
18-22


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 22, 2002)

I had several battles today..all with Gray..
Lost the first 18-23
Then I won 3 battles against him and made BLACK belt!
21-23
Tossed Gray a loss so he would feel better...
21-24


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 24, 2002)

I finally won a fight against the Jester!  22-24  we're almost honored!!
! won another fight against the Jester! 23-24...1 more win to go!


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 24, 2002)

Ariel, who once again affects my dojo record, lost a fight and is now a yakuza!  23-25


IF YOU HAVE A DOJO THAT IS UNDER MINE PLEASE TELL ME ITS FIGHTS WHILE UNDER MY DOJO...All your wins and losses while a subschool affect my dojo if they were fought once you learned a style from me and were lower belt or a student of one of my students.

Rini won over Hakan before Ariel was corrupted...24-25

I lost to Kalanyr...24-26

Found out about Maestro's losses while under Sabaron's dojo.. 24-28

Ariel offered herself up for two quick poundings...26-28


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 25, 2002)

Kal must have paralyzed me.  I couldn't fight worth anything! 26-29


----------



## Sabaron (Mar 26, 2002)

"Sensei, I have defeated Ariel and gained yet another win for our dojo."


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations student!  I see it is almost time for you to earn your brown belt.  27-29

I pounded Ariel into the ground and took some yen from her...showing her the error of going back to the sash... 28-29


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 27, 2002)

I finally beat Kalanyr!!!  29-29  WE ARE HONORED!!


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 28, 2002)

I pounded Kazz't hard and without mercy.  30-29


----------



## SableWyvern (Mar 28, 2002)

*

The Goblin King arrives and kneels before the mighty Darkwolf.

"Great Master, soon I shall face that evil monster Bayne the Falcon in an attempt to free my oppressed people. Only with your aid can I hope to emerge victorious.

"I humbly request that you teach me your renowned dagger style, that I might be truly prepared for this great challenge."

*


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 28, 2002)

Very well, Goblin King.  I will teach you the dagger style.  Tell me more about this Bayne and what he is doing to your people.


I also bring news of more wins.  Specifically about the one I just got by beating Ariel. 31-29


----------



## SableWyvern (Mar 28, 2002)

*

Bayne's foul deeds are displayed here  for all to see.

Should he defeat me, he has promised that if I have earnt no yen to pay him, he will slay five more goblins instead. But, armed with new knowledge of the dagger, I have no fear that I will reveal him for the pathetic miscreant that he is.

*


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 28, 2002)

Best of luck, my student.  If you need assistance feel free to ask any of the other students for help.  I would assist you but I feel Bayne would turn me down.  I do not agree with the way he tortures the goblins.  Rescue them and if they are willing they may help out here for protection and food.

Congrats on your win over Kagan, Goblin King! 32-29


----------



## SableWyvern (Mar 28, 2002)

*

"Your compassion overwhelms me, Master

"I will defeat Bayne, freeing my people and bringing honour to the dojo.

"I will not ask for assistance, for this is something that I must do myself; I see now that it is my people's need that first called me to the path of the warrior, though I did not know it when I first left my demesne."

*


----------



## Rathan (Mar 28, 2002)

*ariel comes before Darkwolf with a head held low.....*

"former master....I know I have wronged...... I know I have...... but I beg for you fogiveness.... I wish to start a new dojo underneith you.... and bring you honor and victories..... please... let me be your student again......."



"I ask to learn Wolf, Dagger and, Tiger styles from you this time around please.......of great sensi DarkWolf"


----------



## SableWyvern (Mar 28, 2002)

*

Master,

I lost to Festy Dog, but regained honour by defeating him in our rematch.

I was also defeated by the superior Kcyldye, but plan to recoup the loss upon the morrow.

2 losses
1 win

*


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 28, 2002)

Darkwolf looks at Ariel.  I heard that money had overcome your sense of Honor.  I am glad Kalanyr decided to correct you of that.  Very well, I'll accept you as my student one more time.

Two losses and a win?  At least you have the win.  Better luck in the future Goblin King..else Bayne may slip away from you.

I just got back from beating Kalanyr and becoming a Grand Master!

Dojo record is now 34-31

Congrats to Goblin King for beating Kcyldyei and becoming a green belt.  Tell me if you want to continue learning from me and what you want to learn.  Record 35-31


----------



## SableWyvern (Mar 28, 2002)

*

The Goblin King returns to the dojo and kneels before Darkwolf.

I am as good as my word, and as you have witnessed, I defeated Kcylyde and restored the balance of honour. Now, having ascended to the green belt, I humbly beseech you to teach me the ways of chopsticks, for I hear that that art may soon be gone from the lands.

*


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 28, 2002)

Chopsticks?  You sure you want to learn chopstick style?  Very well.(there's talk of you being forced to learn what I change my chopstick to..if you want to change say so quickly..else you'll be stuck with it)


----------



## SableWyvern (Mar 28, 2002)

*

Who am I to question your judgement?

I shall instead learn the style that would most honour me, for it bears with it the very nature of my Master: I shall learn of the Wolf.

*


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 28, 2002)

Darkwolf gets a big grin at hearing Goblin King wanting to learn the wolf style.  "Let's get started!"


----------



## SableWyvern (Mar 28, 2002)

*

If I may be so bold, Master, I was also wondering:

Do you believe that I am ready to open my own dojo? I had planned to move into the path of light, but the support and compansionship I have found within the Honour Path cannot compare with the cold absolutism of Light.

But what is a student of Honour without his own dojo?

My dojo, should you allow me to open it, will not fall short of the standards you have imposed upon your students here.

*


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 28, 2002)

You may open a dojo if you so desire.  Any of your students that succeed bestow their honor here.  I feel you will be a great sensei should you choose to open a dojo of the fist, spear, and dagger.


----------



## SableWyvern (Mar 28, 2002)

*Dojo Admin Questions*

 *

1. What info do you need from me re my dojo?

2. How do you want it passed on?

3. Will maintaining the requisite records in my own thread be sufficient?

*


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 28, 2002)

OOC:I need to know any wins your students get...since you already tell me what wins you get.  I also need to know who your students are and/or signature styles they have.  Either tell me here or in the chat room.  I'll keep an eye on your record..if you see me modify the record of the dojo due to a fight by you or your students then you don't need to tell me.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 28, 2002)

Rrai-kesh rides in on his battle cat to speak with Grand Master Darkwolf. "Master Darkwolf, I formally request permission to join your dojo and learn the Phoenix style from you."


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 28, 2002)

You are welcome to join Rrai-kesh.  Please find a nice tree to practice by.  Accomedations can be made for your tiger also, if needed.

Congrats to Ariel for her win over the dark mistress Noir! 36-31


----------



## Rathan (Mar 28, 2002)

*ariel jumps up and down.....* 

I told you I would bring you victories master I told you so.......

*arile smiles*


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 28, 2002)

I beat Gray senseless and robbed him of 6 yen. 37-31

Goblin King beat his nemisis and the place is now swarmed with rescued goblins...Harm them on punishment of facing me...38-31


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 29, 2002)

"Rrai has beaten Bayne as well for his first win in this dojo!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 29, 2002)

Congrats!!!  Record is now 39-31

Goblin King got took a loss against Noir.  39-32

I lost to Gray...39-33

I beat Kalanyr... 40-33

Goblin King lost to the dark Jester - 40-34


----------



## reiella (Mar 30, 2002)

Dradra!


Dra!

[ Dra beat Kalanyr ]


----------



## SableWyvern (Mar 30, 2002)

*

Master, my new hat has helped me to a hard-fought victory over the newcomer Valdorin.

Unfortunately, he beat me in the next round.

Kcyldyei has also pummelled me twice - although in my defence, I was not even aware that the first fight had started until I was pronounced the loser.

1-3

*


----------



## SableWyvern (Mar 30, 2002)

*

Oh Master Darkwolf,

All luck has abandoned me and a I am falling deep into despair. 

Kcyldyei has defeated me again.

I am unworthy of the Green Belt, lack the confidence to train others, am too clumsy for the Wolf style, and inadequate with a dagger.

I humbly request that you retrain me in the art of the dagger.

*


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 30, 2002)

_Darkwolf winces as he hears the tale of woe from Goblin King._  Dojo record is 42-38.

Yes, I will retrain you in the style of dagger.  I recommend you be careful in the future.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 30, 2002)

Ugh...its not been a good day for us...

Ariel lost to Dalamar... 42-39

I just got beat by Kazz't...42-40

I lost to Gray...42-41

Rrai lost to Nightmare...42-42..one more loss and we are dishonored again...


----------



## reiella (Mar 31, 2002)

Dra.... [Dra fails to swipe DraDra shiny back from Gray... 1 lose]


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 31, 2002)

I beat Kal...43-42
Rrai-kesh beat Vandorin...44-42

Dratini lost to Gray...44-43


----------



## Rathan (Mar 31, 2002)

A loss to Vandorin and then a win aginst him is what I have to report so far tonight Master DarkWolf...


----------



## Rathan (Mar 31, 2002)

I couldn't resist Master I had to try and dethrown the Lumanary and almost sucseeded...but I did indeed lose...

but then again..I also did just win Vs. Vandorin to regain honor back to the dojo master....yayyyyy


----------



## Rathan (Mar 31, 2002)

well you can add one more win to the dojo Master seeing as a beat the new commer Kendaz the white belt...... I had to give him a yen though..I felt bad for him..... 

*ariel laughs....*

well.....he just keeps comming back for more master..I beat Kendaz again..... one more win as I see it..


This kid just don't give up...... one more win Master...... that make three aginst him..

well he tired one last time tonight and fail Master...add yet another win to the total for tonight.....


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 31, 2002)

ok...after the previous listed matches..dojo record is 50-46

After Ariel and I got kicked by Gray...dojo record is 50-48

I beat Dalamar...51-48


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 1, 2002)

It just wasn't a good day for me yesterday.  3 white belts and a yellow belt somehow beat me...but I did beat most of them a couple of times first.
8 wins 4 losses: 60-54


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 1, 2002)

Please read below...same thing applies here starting now...just change any and all Meowths to Darkwolfs...



			
				reiella said:
			
		

> *Okie, proposing a new method at least for how to keep track of Subsidiary Gangs records and such.
> 
> Any member with an active subsidiary gang will simply have to have a single post with a link to their Gang Thread and a statement of their record preferably with a list of members (although just the members names work, don't care so much as for their actual tier/rank; just the names so I can track).
> 
> ...




Also, I was victorious over Peter once while Rrai beat him 3 times.
64-56
Dratini beat Anagram boy...65-56


----------



## reiella (Apr 1, 2002)

DraDra (Brown Belt 0)
Styles: Fist, Dragon, Turtle, Thunder, Rat, Phoenix

Dojo: Cinnabar Gym
Record: 3-2
Link: Cinnabar Gym
Members: DraDra

[ Note: The 1-2 Record of the Cinnabar Gym has already been accounted for in the Dojo of the Predator record and is included for completeness; so Dra has netted One victory since the Dojo Recording change request ]

Also of this time. Dra has left the Dojo structure to pursue the fast paced career of Evil Smiting.


----------



## Aragorn (Apr 3, 2002)

I seek acceptance to your mighty dojo, to learn of thunder


----------



## SableWyvern (Apr 3, 2002)

*

The Goblin King hangs his head in shame as he reports yet another loss, this time to Wild Helm.

*


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 3, 2002)

Goblin King's loss - 65-57

Yes, you are welcome Aragorn.  Come and learn of the power of thunder!


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 3, 2002)

Aragorn beats Goblin King - 66-58
Goblin King beats Bayne - 67-58
Goblin King loses to Bayne - 67-59
This Peter person keeps challenging me and I keep smacking him down...I beat him twice so far today - 69-59


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 4, 2002)

*Rrai-Kesh
Rank: Brown belt 1
Styles: Panther, Tiger, Wolf, Phoenix, Northstar
Dojo: Claw
Students: none
Record since joining Dojo of the Predator: 11 Wins & 6 Losses
Link: http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&postid=116740#post116740
*


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 4, 2002)

Lefty challenged me and lost - 70-59
Rrai lost to Kyt - 70-60
Rrai then taught Kyt that making tiger's mad is a bad idea TWICE! - 72-60


----------



## SableWyvern (Apr 5, 2002)

*

The Goblin King reports a loss to Arkanyl, and shambles away with his head low*


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 5, 2002)

It happens, Goblin King.  I'm more worried about the downhill slope you seem to be sliding down. 72-61


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 9, 2002)

I beat this annoying person known as Peter twice making me the Perfect master and adding spider to the list of styles I can teach! - 74-61


----------



## Sabaron (Apr 11, 2002)

"My apologies, sensei, but I have been defeated in battle by the honorable warrior Sidhe Li.  I swear to make up this loss soon!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 11, 2002)

74-62...minor setback...I forsee you getting your brown belt soon...


----------



## SableWyvern (Apr 13, 2002)

*
The Goblin King announces that Bayne has thumped him.

YAY!

It all goes so well!

He then wanders away to feel miserable.*


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 14, 2002)

74-63

Goblin King...you must get some wins!!  For one that was doing so well to get to green belt..this does not look good for you..


----------



## Aragorn (Apr 16, 2002)

Aragorn Bows his head as he reports a loss to Kerall


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 16, 2002)

74-64 after Aragorn's loss....

I'm sure you'll do better in the future...but for now work on your forms...I saw you slacking on a few of them ;p


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 18, 2002)

74-65 after Rrai's loss to Mirashi...

O.k. everyone!  Work an extra hour!  We must get wins!  You need to honor yourself and your dojo!


----------



## SableWyvern (Apr 22, 2002)

*

The Goblin King dances for joy!

As you know, master, I have defeated Zartain and restored my honour!*


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 22, 2002)

75-65...congrats Goblin King!


----------



## Aragorn (Apr 24, 2002)

Aragorn is pleased to announce that he has defeated Deathstalker


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 24, 2002)

76-65  Congrats on regaining your honor Aragorn!


----------



## Aragorn (Apr 27, 2002)

Aragorn is shamed to announce that he was beaten by Sidhe Li, and is in dishonor again.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 27, 2002)

Sidhe Li is not an easy opponent...even more so when he is a higher belt than you.  Only luck could have helped you win that battle.  76-66


----------



## MidKnight (Apr 30, 2002)

_"My apologies for the delay in reporting my loss to Lady Diamond, life has been demanding lately!"_

Harry reports his loss and current dishonor to Darkwolf.

OCC: Sorry! Spent a week without my computer - got virused and had to reformat the hard drive...


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 30, 2002)

76-67...glad to see you back in action Happy Harry


----------



## Darkwolf (May 1, 2002)

Please note!
The signature styles I can teach have been altered due to generator updates.  Also, if your styles have been changed make sure I get the updated list.

The updated list of styles I can teach: Tiger, Thunder, Wolf, Blizzard, Fang, Dagger, Phoenix, Ki-rin, Claw, Spider.


----------



## Aragorn (May 3, 2002)

Aragorn reports that he has lost yet again.  This time to Rini. It looks as though he may have caught Goblin King's habit.


----------



## Darkwolf (May 3, 2002)

Dratini won vs Noir then went to the light path..77-67
Aragorn's loss...77-68


I wish you good luck Aragorn...and many wins..you're into dangerous territory being at D2...


----------



## MidKnight (May 3, 2002)

Happy Harry trots into the clearing.

_"Good news master Darkwolf!  I have secured another win (and a few coins!) for the dojo.

I have defeated the Sash known as Peter the Peon.  Perhaps this will mark the beginning of a winning streak!"_


----------



## Darkwolf (May 3, 2002)

Congrats Happy Harry!  78-68


----------



## SableWyvern (May 9, 2002)

*
The Goblin King announces that he has defeated the vile Bayne, and will soon reclaim the Green Belt!*


----------



## Darkwolf (May 9, 2002)

Congrats Goblin King!  79-68


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 10, 2002)

Entering the clearing astride his battle cat, Rrai-kesh quickly dismounts and approaches Darkwolf when he has a free moment.

"Sensei, I am happy to rreport that I have defeated Kendaz and earrned my Brrown belt. My trraining has gone well and I feel that I have masterred the Phoenix style which you taught me. I wish now to learrn of the Claw style which should go well with my naturral weapons of choice.

"I also must rreport a strrange occurrance to you. Durring my fight with Kendaz, something unknown to me occured in the last round. An apparition appearred beforre me as time seemed to stop somehow. This apparrition was a beautiful young human woman with a grracious smile. She somehow used that split second to teach me how to use the Norrthstarr style with grreat forrce and powerr. She only made me prromise that I would use it wisely and with balance and harmony. She then asked that I tell you alone about this encounterr beforre she dissapearred. As the prresence winked out, I found myself executing a masterrful Northstarr style move which won me the match against that superriorr foe.

"If it is not prrying Sensei, may I ask if you know who or what this strrange apparrition was?"


----------



## Darkwolf (May 10, 2002)

ooc - 80-68 and you can get claw...  I'll do it IC once the IC thread between DW and Mirashi is done


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 12, 2002)

"Masterr Darrkwolf, I have defeated Peterr the Peon and gained anotherr victorry for our Dojo!"


----------



## Darkwolf (May 12, 2002)

81-68 - Congrats!


----------



## Darkwolf (May 13, 2002)

81-69 : Aragorn got beat up again.

Aragorn, you are in danger of being killed.  Please be careful in your next fight or it may be your last.


----------



## MidKnight (May 14, 2002)

Harry enters the glade of his _former_ master.

_"I have renounced the way of honor!  I spit at morals and beliefs!

BAH!!

A warrior doesn't need such things.  How can anyone win battles when they are so bogged down by trying to maintain this facade?!"_

Harry throws his green belt at the feet of the wolf and walks away from his previous life - fully giving himself to the corruption that has swept through his soul.

A few moments later a manical laughter can be heard from the trees...  then nothing.


----------



## Darkwolf (May 14, 2002)

81 - 70 : May the spirits watch over you Harry, even as you turn your back upon honor and head into the darkness.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 17, 2002)

"Masterr Darrkwolf, I have unforrtunately been defeated by the Darrk one, Mirrashi Iso. My apologies, Sensei. I will trrain harrder and hope to beat him next time."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 17, 2002)

"Masterr Darrkwolf! I have rredeemed myself in battle by finally besting Mirrashi Iso! Many thanks forr yourr experrt instrruction in hitting the tarrget."


----------



## Darkwolf (May 17, 2002)

82 - 71 - 

"That spirit you saw the other day.  I think it was Kith, guiding you.  Consider yourself truely blessed to have one such as her guiding you.  I also heard that her teachings protected you in your second match against Mirashi.  I feel that you will go far in the path of honor and may one day replace me at the top."



Rini's record added  84-72


----------



## Sabaron (May 17, 2002)

"Master Darkwolf, my student Rini has won two great victories: she defeated Aragorn and the Light fighter Kyt!  She also lost to the nasty, pestilent Bayne.  My dojo record is now 7-5"


----------



## Sabaron (May 21, 2002)

"Master Darkwolf, I have defeated the Toymaker in combat.  I believe that he may well join this dojo at a later date.  My dojo record is now 8-5."


----------



## Darkwolf (May 22, 2002)

Congrats Sabaron.  The dojo record is now 85-72


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 30, 2002)

*"Masterr, I have defeated the one known as Arrkanyl."*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 30, 2002)

*"Masterr, I have lost once and won twice verrsus the Yakuza, Kendaz!"*


----------



## Darkwolf (May 30, 2002)

88 - 73

Congrats Rrai!  You are advancing up the path of honor quite nicely!


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 1, 2002)

*Wolf Mountain the Reaper with a Scythe*
*Yellow Belt 1-1 * 
Yen 0


> *Yellow Belt*: Signature Style (Scythe), Dojo Style (To Be Chosen), Fist of Fury




"Master Darkwolf, I have heard many things of your Dojo, I wish to become a student of yours and learn the style of the Wolf. If you will accept me."


----------



## Zappo (Jun 1, 2002)

_Kerall bumps into Wolf Mountain at the dojo's entrance. "Looking to perfect your skills? I'm here for the same thing..."

"Darkwolf, master of the greatest dojo in the land, I seek your wisdom! Among all that I can learn from you, I look for knowledge of the Thunder style"._

Kerall, warrior of Fate
Green Belt D1
12 wins, 15 losses
Abilities:
- Signature styles: *Southern Cross*, *Northstar*, *Fist*
- Dojo style: _not yet chosen_
- Master of Emotions: *Avenging*, *Ferocious*, *Cautious*, *Relentless*, *Calm*, *Confidant*, *Joyful*, *Courageous*, *Wrathful*, *Sad*
- Fist of Fury
- Chi Strike
Item: _Kerall's Kama_
- Style: *Kama*
4 yen


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 1, 2002)

You two may most certainly join my dojo.  Enter and be welcome.  I will teach you in the styles you have requested and will teach you in any more that you want upon mastering those.


----------



## Zappo (Jun 1, 2002)

_Kerall enters the gates of the dojo and very soon begins his training. The warrior is a quick learner and gains knowledge of the Thunder style.

When he feels ready, Kerall leaves the dojo and seeks experience, fame, fortune and honor._


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 2, 2002)

"Thank you for your training master Darkwolf."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 4, 2002)

*"Anotherr victorry for the dojo, masterr. I have defeated Noirr in combat."*


----------



## Zappo (Jun 7, 2002)

_"Master Darkwolf, I have defeated the so-called holy imp"._


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 7, 2002)

Congrats to both of you!  The dojo record now stands at 90-73


----------



## Sabaron (Jun 18, 2002)

"My student Rini has defeated Kaboom the alchemist.  Our record stands at 9-5."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 18, 2002)

_Darkwolf leans over and smacks a bell that is hanging on the wall.  The dojo record is now 91-73_


----------



## Rini (Jun 21, 2002)

Eek!  So much running around to do, so much to do!

::Rini dashes about, eventually dashing into Darkwolf's facinating dojo,  stopping only after she slips backward trying not to crash into DW, falling on her tush in front of him.::

Uh, not as graceful as I would have hoped, but I really don't have the time to do this kind of thing with flair.

So, to get to the point, I'm now green belt, will be leaving the Knightly order of the Frog ::Sniff:: and would like to join your dojo to learn the style of the dagger.  Please.

Thanks, later! 

:: During her small speech, somehow this gal happened to right herself, brush herself off, and has now (oddly enough) gracefully pivioted and dashed off to do other escapades of haphazardness.  What kind, you'll probably never know, and really, it's better that way.::


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 21, 2002)

_Darkwolf does a backflip to dodge Rini._
Welcome Rini.  I will gladly teach you what I know of the dagger and I'll see if I can work in a bit of grace and how to do things fast without crashing into people. ;p
Best of luck on your path to Brown Belt.

Your sig doesnt show your new style of weasel...btw...


----------



## Rini (Jun 21, 2002)

I knew I was forgetting something somewhere.  Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 21, 2002)

*"Masterr, I have defeated the darrk spirrit Orrzul who corrrupts the body of Mirrashi! Afterr that harrd won victorry, I have gained much knowledge and wisdom and advanced to Black belt! I owe it all to yourr teachings Sensei, and I now wish to learrn the Fang style frrom you as well."

Rrai-kesh bows to his Sensei before mounting his battle cat and riding off...*


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 21, 2002)

The record is 92-73!

Congrats Rrai!  A hard fought battle with tooth and claw.  Maybe with you knowing the fang style now it will aid you in those fights.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 24, 2002)

"May I join your dojo Master Darkwolf?"

*



			Blackclaw
Green Belt D1
Record: 4-3
Powers:Signature Style (Crab, Fang), Dojo Style (X, X), Master of Emotions, Chi Strike x1, Fist of Fury x1
Yen: 3
Ancient Staff of the Wyrm-No Powers
		
Click to expand...


*
"If so I would wish to learn the Claw and Thunder movements."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 24, 2002)

Um...you should have been named Shockclaw with you asking for claw and thunder styles like that...hmm...Yes, you may join.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 24, 2002)

Fights in the dojo today:
Blackclaw won three times against Nelix
Blackclaw fought Wolf Mountain(both are in dojo)

4 wins, 1 loss

96-74

Wolf Mountain loses to B-anj-amik.
Wolf Mountain beats B-anj-amik!
Wolf Mountain loses to B-anj-amik.

97-76


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 24, 2002)

Rrai put up a tough fight..but in the end lost to Arkanyl..
Dojo record is now 97-77


----------



## Zappo (Jun 25, 2002)

_"I fought Nightmare, and I return victorious"._


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 25, 2002)

Congrats Kerall!
Dojo record is now 98-77!!


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 1, 2002)

One win and one loss last night by Blackclaw against Ariel gives us the record of 99-78!


----------



## Rathan (Jul 3, 2002)

Well Master...I come before you ONCE AGAIN.....this time more enlightened.... I have seen that the path f light is too strict for me....I need breathing room..... ad now that I have mastered the art of the fire elemental...and am half elf half fire...... I wish to become a member of your dojo once more..... I vow to you to stay for a longer than the last time I was here...... and I will not dishonor you as I have before....please accept me again master...... I miss my second home here........*sigh*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 3, 2002)

If Ariel changed paths these are her stats (Sollir forgot advancement and you were a tad unclear on whether or not you were changing)

Brown Belt 6 39/46 (Changed Paths)   -> Powers: Signature Stye (Dragon), Signature Style (Dagger) , Signature Style (Fox), FoF x2 , Chi Strike , Master of Emotion , Master of Movement, Dojo Style X3 (To Be Chosen).


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 3, 2002)

Ariel, you are welcomed with open arms one more time.  Do not voluntarily leave and you may come back if someone decides to forcefully remove you from the great path of honor.


----------



## Rathan (Jul 3, 2002)

OH thankyou master..... I missed this place so much... sparing here and relaxing under that tree over there..... it's good to be home again Master...... I promiss I will not let you down Master DarkWolf... I promiss..


Ariel Eastwind 
Brown Belt 6					
39/46

Powers: 
Sig Styles: Dragon, Dagger, Southern Cross, Thunder, Claw
Dojo Styles: Fang
Chi Strike
Fists of Fury (x2)
Master of: Emotions, Movement

Possesions:
Yen: 10
Item: Phoenix Sword (Sig Style: Phoenix, Immunity: Phoenix, Mastery: Phoenix)


----------



## Rathan (Jul 3, 2002)

I have done you right on my first battle Master DarkWolf.....I have obtained my Black Belt and another win for your dojo......


Ariel Eastwind 
Black Belt 0					
40/46

Powers: 
_Sig Styles:_*Dragon, Dagger, Southern Cross, Thunder, Claw, Northstar, Fang*
_Dojo Style:_ *Ki-rin*
_Mastery:_ *Dragon*
Chi Strike
*Fists of Fury* _*(x2)*_
_Master of:_ *Emotions, Movement, Shadows*

Possesions:
Yen: 11
Item: Phoenix Sword *(Sig Style: Phoenix, Immunity: Phoenix, Mastery: Phoenix)*


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 4, 2002)

Ariel's win is win number 100 for our dojo...Everyone rejoice!

Ariel's win over Rrai-kesh: 101-79


----------



## Rathan (Jul 4, 2002)

I also have a loss from Arkanyl Master DarkWolf..... unless you've already counted it already..


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 5, 2002)

I have not counted it already - I was wondering when this fight took place because the only one I saw posted was prior to you becoming honor thus not in the influence of my dojo.

If it counts, the record is 101-80

oops, just now saw the posting...ok..record posted above is correct.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 7, 2002)

"Masterr Darrkwolf, I have defeated the vile Arrkanyl and rremoved the stain of dishonorr frrom my name. Thank you forr yourr most excellent teachings."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 7, 2002)

Congrats Rrai!
The record now stands at 102-80


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks to some sillyness last night and B-anj-amik fighting Kazzt after joining Ariel's dojo before he retired, I have to mark up a loss...

_Darkwolf glares at Ariel._
102-81

Ariel challenged Orzul and lost.
102-82


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 10, 2002)

Rini beat Kerall, congrats!  However Kerall is also a member of the dojo.  103-83


----------



## Rini (Jul 10, 2002)

::Rini waltz's in to the giagantic dojo and clears her throat for DW's attention::

Since you have so many students, what are you going to do about students fighting each other?

By the way, I kicked Kerall's butt.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 11, 2002)

I guess allow it...it doesnt help the dojo record out any but it is rather harsh to say that students can't fight each other.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 11, 2002)

Wolf Mountain put up a good fight against Goldeneye, but Goldeneye won in the end using some trickery.
103-84


----------



## Sabaron (Jul 11, 2002)

Darkwolf, that's one of the reasons I use the "subtract losses from wins" method for dojo rankings; it won't hurt your record at all, unlike the "batting average" method.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 16, 2002)

Rini lost to Rasatal although she gave a great effort..
103-85


----------



## Rini (Jul 16, 2002)

::Rini shuffles into the dojo.  Stops, thinks a second, shrugs her shoulders and starts skipping.   People who know what happened look at her like she's crazy (she may be, you never know) but she doesn't seem to care.  She greets DW::

Hey there!  I know you know this, but I lost to the Sash, Ratasal.  Oh, and I'm skipping just cause I feel like it.  No reason really.  No point in looking glum about a silly loss.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 16, 2002)

_Darkwolf reads a letter._


> I smacked Ariel without even breaking a sweat twice and she has not come forth to tell you like the wimp she is.  So I sent this note to inform you.
> --The soon to be Oyuban, Meowth




_Imagine a picture of an angry wolf here._

AARRIIEELL!!!  Report your losses or else you will be kicked out!

103-87


----------



## Rathan (Jul 17, 2002)

"I am sorry oh wise master Darkwolf... my last three losses are as follows:

Loss to Meowth.... bringing me to black belt d1

Loss to Orzul/Mirashi.... bringing me to black belt d2

and one last loss to meowth again... bringing me to black belt d3...

and those are my last three losses sense I last posted a win...... 

again..... I am truly sorry wise master Darkwolf...


----------



## Zappo (Jul 18, 2002)

_Kerall gets back to the dojo building and bows deeply before Master Darkwolf.

"I have defeated Kaboom the sash and wandering alchemist".

Then he stands back up and says: "And... with your permission, I shall begin accepting students. Long time ago, I used to teach evil. Balance must be restored.

And then some!", he winks._


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 18, 2002)

Congratulations Kerall!  104-87

Ans you may open a dojo of your own should you choose to do so.  Just tell me where it is and what you teach so I may bless the school with great success.


----------



## Zappo (Jul 18, 2002)

_Kerall shakes his head. "I'm not much into building stuff. A starry night is enough of a rooftop for me. If someone wishes to train, he will find me during the night, when the sky is clear"._

Kerall teaches the *Southern Cross*, *Northstar*, and *Fist* styles.


----------



## Sabaron (Jul 18, 2002)

Sabaron comes running in, as excited as a little kid.

"Master Master!  I defeated Dalamar, earned my Brown Belt, acquired the Foot style to offer before you, and wish to learn Thunder style from you!"

Out of breath, Sabaron awaits his sensei's reply.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 18, 2002)

"Congratulations Sabaron!  Kalanyr may want my head for allowing you to get thunder, but I'll show it to you anyway.  Show me this foot style of yours, I'm interested in learning it."

_Darkwolf watches Sabaron perform it, which consists mostly of tripping them and stomping on the enemy's head._

"It's not graceful.  but its effective."

_Darkwolf stomps around the dojo for a minute, perfecting it._

Dojo record: 105-87


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 19, 2002)

*Winter Snow*

A tall young man with long white hair, blue eyes, and a long light blue robe enters the Dojo. Bowing he says. "Master Darkwolf I wish to join your Dojo and learn the Blizzard style from you.



Winter Snow
Yellow Belt 0
1-0
Signature Style: Sword
Dojo Style: none
Fist of Fury

Matches:
Won vs Marvin the Android


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 19, 2002)

"I havent seen a blizzard rampage through the city in a long time.  Sure you may learn it.  Go and bring the might of the blizzard back into the Iron City."


----------



## Sabaron (Jul 22, 2002)

Sabaron appears before Darkwolf and kneels.

"I have lost to the dark ninja Noir.  I hope that my previous record of service to your dojo shall excuse it long enough for me to redeem myself."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 22, 2002)

"Respect the power of the blizzard.  Remember this for future fights.  Go and regain your honor, Sabaron."

105-88


----------



## Zappo (Jul 23, 2002)

_Kerall is proud to announce another victory against Archangel._


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 23, 2002)

Congrats Kerall on a fine victory!

106-88


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 23, 2002)

Winter Snow strides into the Dojo. 

"Master, I have defeated Garden Gnome and brought honor to our Dojo!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 23, 2002)

"Congrats Winter Snow!  We are finally regaining the amount of honor we had a while ago.  107-88


----------



## Rini (Jul 25, 2002)

I beat the crap out of Archangel.    I am now a Greenbelt 3


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 26, 2002)

"Yes...back to +20!"  108-88

"Congrats Rini!"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 26, 2002)

Master, I have lost a match against Kerall. I will train harder to hone my skills.


*Winter Snow moves over to a corner and begins practicing his kata's*


----------



## Zappo (Jul 26, 2002)

_A messenger boy rushes in, shouting: "Kerall told me to...". Then, he sees Winter Snow and says to Darkwolf: "Oh, I see you got the new already"._


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 26, 2002)

Win and loss due to both fighters being in my dojo.
109-89


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 30, 2002)

Winter Snow strides into the Dojo.


"Master Darkwolf, I have defeated Kerall after a rematch.  But I have much still to learn"


----------



## Zappo (Jul 30, 2002)

_Kerall enters right after him. "I bet it'll take less time to him to gain his green belt than what it took me to do the same"._


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 31, 2002)

Congrats Winter Snow!  The record is now 110-90


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 16, 2002)

_Striding into the Dojo, Winter Snow anounces_ 

Master Darkwolf, I have defeated Goldeneye in a hard fought match and I have gained my Green Belt 0. I wish to learn the Kirin style from you as my new Dojo Style. I much admire these magical beasts and I wish to add their grace to my moves.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 16, 2002)

"Congratulations again!  Yes, you may learn what there is to know about Ki-rins."
111-90


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 16, 2002)

Wolf Mountain walks in
"I have defeated the one known as Sanctus, Mater."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 23, 2002)

Congrats Wolf Mountain!
The record of the dojo is now 112-90


----------



## Zappo (Aug 24, 2002)

_Kerall reports a victory against Winter Snow._


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 24, 2002)

Congrats Kerall!

Win and loss since both are in my dojo
113-91


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 24, 2002)

Yes Kerall defeated me.


Winter Snow


----------



## Sabaron (Sep 4, 2002)

"I have defeated Kendaz and redeemed my honor.  I shall not fail you again."


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 4, 2002)

114-92

Congrats Sabaron!


----------



## Zappo (Sep 5, 2002)

_Kerall enters into the dojo. He looks wounded and he feels dizzy, but yet he has a triumphant grin on his face. "I have beaten Dirty Harry. Say, do you have some brown dye by chance?"

After having painted his belt brown, Kerall returns to Darkwolf and asks to be taught the *Blizzard* style._


----------



## Zappo (Sep 5, 2002)

Here are Kerall's new stats:

Kerall, warrior of Fate
Brown Belt 0
19 wins, 17 losses
Master of the Dojo under the Stars:
- Dojo record: 6-3
- Students: currently none
Abilities:
- Signature styles: *Southern Cross*, *Northstar*, *Fist*, *Panther*, *Thunder*
- Dojo style: *Blizzard*
- Master of Emotions: *Avenging*, *Ferocious*, *Cautious*, *Relentless*, *Calm*, *Confidant*, *Joyful*, *Courageous*, *Wrathful*, *Sad*
- Master of Movement: *Moving*, *Crouching*, *Falling*, *Flying*, *Falling*, *Rolling*, *Running*, *Tumbling*, *Leaping*, *Twisting*, *Balancing*, *Speeding*
- Fist of Fury (x2)
- Chi Strike
Item: _Kerall's Kama_
- Style: *Kama*
9 yen


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 5, 2002)

"Congrats Kerall on your win and your new belt!  I will be glad to teach you the arts of the blizzard.  Come this way and learn to cool off."

115-92


----------



## Zappo (Sep 10, 2002)

_Kerall reports his victory on Kyramus, bringing the record to 116-92._


----------



## Rini (Sep 18, 2002)

Hmm, it looks like I forgot something.

::Rini bows to DW::

I certainly hope you are not too upset with me for this, but I have been awhile reporting a loss to Noir.

I think that's it.  So I'm a GB2 now.

::Rini streaches and walks out of the dojo, some of her spunk a little worn from her busy lifestyle.  An odd bird greets her at the door.::

C'> "Irk!"

Cheer up?  Oh, but I'm not sad penguin, just tired.

::Rini then retreats to her dojo to rest and train again.::


----------



## Yellow Sign (Sep 30, 2002)

_Winter Snow steps into the most honorable Dojo, "Master Darkwolf, I have won a match with Eilan due to a disqualification. I am now a Green Belt 0. I will return soon with a more honorable victory" With serious look on his face, Winter leaves the Dojo._


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 1, 2002)

Not quite sure how to dissect Rini's message(just an unreported loss or a win and a loss)...but counting it as just a loss brings the record to 117-93


btw...I'm back


----------



## Zappo (Oct 2, 2002)

_Kerall reports a loss to Sabaron._


----------



## Rini (Oct 2, 2002)

::Rini bows as she enters::

I have lost a match to Sidhe Li.

I did aquire a student to my dojo though.  He graduated quickly, but he had two wins while he was in my care.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 2, 2002)

2 wins and 2 losses brings the record to 119-95


----------



## Sabaron (Oct 3, 2002)

"I defeated Kerall, sensei."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 4, 2002)

_Winter Snow enters the Dojo_ 


Master Darkwolf, Nightmare and I await you on the field. You started to judge our match but then you just left.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 11, 2002)

_Winter Snow walks slowly into the Dojo. Bowing to Darkwolf he says "Master, I have defeated the golem, Nightmare! I wish I could stay, rest and train, but I must go now. I have heard of a fishing village that is being terrorized by a madman. I must go and free them from this fiend."_


----------



## Rathan (Oct 12, 2002)

*Ariel*

"I have suffered yet another defeat Master Darkwolf..I'm a disgrace master..... and Im sorry......."


*Ariel sighs and walks away..... head hung low........*


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 12, 2002)

120-96


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 12, 2002)

*Kirin Samidare arrives at the dojo*

A muscular young man enters the dojo, his long black ponytail swinging.  Though his white clothes are shabby and stained with travel, his green belt is clean and new.  He kneels as he enters.

"Exalted Darkwolf-sama!" he says.  "I seek a teacher to guide me along the path of the honorable warrior.  More than that, I seek to master the style of the Ki-Rin, the heart-beast of my clan!  You teach this style; will you teach it to me?"


----------



## Zappo (Oct 12, 2002)

_Kerall enters with a somewhat grim look. He briefly smiles at the newcomer, then goes looking for master Darkwolf.

When he meets him, he bows and says: "Regrettably, I have lost a match to Kendaz. Sorry"._


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 12, 2002)

Darkwolf sadly acknowledges the loss.  120-97

I will teach the Ki-rin to you, young sir.  What is your name so I may add it to the list of honored students?


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 12, 2002)

"My family name is Kirin and my given name is Samidare, and I am honored to be your student."


----------



## Wicht (Oct 12, 2002)

A young traveler enters the dojo.  He carries little but an ornate staff

"Master Darkwolf," says the warrior, Sidhe Li, "My old teacher is gone and I would seek to learn from you the swift Spider Style.  My record speaks for itself and my honor is true."

*Sidhe Li*
Brown Belt 0 (14-6); *(1 yen)*
Student of the Clawed Wolf and the Fanged Thunder Sword
Master of Emotions and Movement
*Fist of Fury (x2), Chi Strike*
Owner of a Staff (Staff Style)


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 12, 2002)

I would love to have you as a student, but I would be breaking my own rules if I taught you the spider style.  Is there another style I teach that you would like?

(Can't have 2 or more of wolf, spider, ki-rin)


----------



## Wicht (Oct 13, 2002)

The Phoenix style is acceptable.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 13, 2002)

Then I shall teach you the phoenix style!  Come and learn how to fly with fire!


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 13, 2002)

Samidare masters the Ki-Rin style with incredible ease and speed, almost as if it's in his blood and he only needed to be reminded, rather than taught.

"Thank you, Darkwolf-sama!  I now beg to learn the Thunder style as my second dojo style.  Will you teach me this thing?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 13, 2002)

It will cause Kalanyr to glare, but sure.  Having a BOOMing voice is fun and makes it easy to intimidate.  Knocking your opponent across the room with it is fun to!


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 13, 2002)

Kalanyr turns up on demand and glares.

Shortly after Wolf Mountain walks in 

"I am very sorry Master Darkwolf but I have been defeated yet again, this time by Meepo the Mighty."


----------



## Wicht (Oct 15, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Then I shall teach you the phoenix style!  Come and learn how to fly with fire! *




"With pleasure."

*Sidhe Li*
Brown Belt 0 (14-6); *(1 yen)*
Student of the Clawed Wolf, the Fanged Sword and the Thunder Phoenix.
Master of Emotions and Movement
*Fist of Fury (x2), Chi Strike*
Owner of a Staff (Staff Style)


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 15, 2002)

120-98


----------



## Rini (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi again.  Lets just say that I like to report in bulk.  I have 3 new students and two of them had 1 win each.  So now I have 2 wins to report and my dojo record is 6-3.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 16, 2002)

Backlogged wins I like to hear...its unreported losses that get this wolf angry...

122-98


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Rrai approaches and bows quickly to sensai Darkwolf before speaking...

"Masterr Darrkwolf, I have defeated Arriel in battle. Thus I bring word of one victory and one defeat for your dojo."*


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

123-99

_Darkwolf wonders who it will be that gets the dreaded hundreth loss for his dojo._


----------



## Zappo (Oct 20, 2002)

_Kerall, looking at Darkwolf's worried face when he enters the dojo, can't help smiling: "Good news, sensei. I've defeated Sanctus Togashi in a honorable fight"._


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 20, 2002)

Congrats Kerall!!

124-99

(unsure at this point if a dojo has claim to Sanctus as his green belt dojo style is yet unfilled)


----------



## Zappo (Oct 20, 2002)

_"Master Darkwolf, the good news aren't over. After the battle, Sanctus has asked me to teach him the Thunder style I've learnt here".

Kerall bows and says: "His successes will be mine too, as well as his failures. I will make sure to report both"._

OoC: Sanctus has joined my dojo _after_ I've defeated him.


----------



## Rini (Oct 21, 2002)

How nice to see that Sanctus is doing so well!  I have a current student who is giving me more and more good news all the time!

Meepo won vs. OXO Cube

I have one win to report, and a question.  Greatest honorable sensei, what shall I do about this really really really long match that I don't want to lose, but don't want to keep fighting?  It's a bit much for my (and I think my opponent's) time constraints.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 21, 2002)

125-99 with Meepo's win

Rini, you can always ask for sudden death.  If your opponent agrees then sudden death occurs.


----------



## Zappo (Oct 25, 2002)

_I have begun teaching The Shadowed Poet the Southern Cross style._


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 26, 2002)

Winter Snow strides into the Dojo. "Master Darkwolf, I have defeated Mirashi Iso in single combat thus saving the villiage of Quantung from his evil control"


----------



## Zappo (Oct 27, 2002)

_Kerall sends a message:

I have begun teaching Jezter6 the Thunder style._


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 27, 2002)

*Congrats Winter Snow!*

126-99


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 30, 2002)

Wolf Mountain enters the dojo apologising for his lateness. 

"I have one against Corvo, Master Darkwolf"

(OOC- Lightning hit my phone lines, no net access for 3 days. Back online now.)


----------



## Rini (Oct 30, 2002)

I regret to inform you that I lost to yet another sash, Dorothy.  Apparently thier passion for gold makes them strong.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 30, 2002)

127 - 100


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 1, 2002)

Samidare enters the dojo and kneels.  "Master," he says, "Abigail entered a coma at the start of our match, and she has yet to recover.  As a result, I have been granted victory by forfeit.  It is no honorable victory, to be sure, but the record of the Dojo shall benefit."


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 3, 2002)

128 - 100


----------



## Wicht (Nov 10, 2002)

A young village lad brings a message to the dojo.  It informs of a victory by Sidhe Li against a brash yellow belt.


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 10, 2002)

129 - 100


----------



## Rini (Nov 12, 2002)

::Rini enters the dojo in her report rounds, which take a lot longer than she originally thought.::

I have come to note both a loss and a win.

The knight Temuro lost to Sidhe Li.

Rini  beat Ecureuil in one round.  (I am so proud of that!)


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 12, 2002)

130 - 101


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 14, 2002)

Winter Snow walks in to the Dojo and kneels before his Master, Darkwolf. "Sir I have been defeated by Ratasal. I am truely troubled. Why should a man of honor lose to those who use tricks and bribery? What good are my styles when they can be easily countered by those of a evil or criminal type? I must meditate on this!" Winter sits in a corner and begins to mediate.

OOC: Darn I should have won that battle. I made a mistake, I should have used that blizzard move on the point before the last one. As soon as I saw the mire in his move, I knew I was sunk. And it peaves me to lose my 2 yen at the end of the fight too. After 10 fights I have no yen!!!  Sorry just venting  Oh well, I should stick to just fighting Honor fighters!


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 15, 2002)

130 - 102

"There are those that win and there are those that win with style.  Both count as a win, yet one is harder to pull off.  Our path is tough but well rewarding.  Do not give up because you get beaten for giving up is when you truely lose."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 15, 2002)

"I hear your words Master and I understand. I will strive to win and lose with honor!"


----------



## Zappo (Nov 18, 2002)

_Kerall enters after a long time spent away. "This is SO disappointing! I've been defeated by Mirashi Iso, and my student Sanctus has suffered a loss as well. I'm sorry, Master"._


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 19, 2002)

I can finally post an update...

130 - 104


----------



## Zappo (Nov 19, 2002)

_"My student Merak Spielman has won a battle"._


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 28, 2002)

Wolf Mountain enters.

"Surprisingly Master I announce a victory. "


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 2, 2002)

"And another victory"


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 2, 2002)

"And now a loss"


----------



## Zappo (Dec 3, 2002)

_Kerall defeated Snow Owl._


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 3, 2002)

Another vanishing post...oh well, doesn't matter much here

134 - 105


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 3, 2002)

*Rrai-kesh enters the grounds and delivers a long delayed message to Master Darkwolf...

"Masterr, some time ago, I defeated the honorrable Sidhe Li in combat. Please forgive me for the delay in notifying you."

With his message delivered, Rrai-kesh bows again and leaves upon his battle cat, riding off into the distance...*


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 3, 2002)

135 - 105


----------



## Sabaron (Dec 5, 2002)

"I have defeated the rash Leomon, sensei, and report another win for myself and the Order of the Frog!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 5, 2002)

136 - 105


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 5, 2002)

Samidare enters and bows.  "Master, I have defeated the rodent warrior, Ecureuil, in single combat."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 6, 2002)

Wolf Mountain skulks in and out looking embarrassed and leaves the following on a scroll: 

Lost to Gustaf 
Slew Fonkin 
Lost vs Rathan 
Won vs Rathan 
Lost vs Rathan 
Lost vs Rathan 

I'm sorry sensei.


----------



## Zappo (Dec 8, 2002)

_"My former student Sanctus Togashi was defeated by Mirashi Iso, and then departed from my dojo". Kerall frowns. "I'll have to be very careful about that villain. At least Sanctus has maintained his soul intact - I guess that's the most important thing of all"._


----------



## Zappo (Dec 14, 2002)

Kerall lost to Rathan.
My student Merak Spielman also lost a match. *sigh*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Wolf Mountain enters again.

" I bring good news master. I am now a Green Belt and ask to learn the  Fang style. "

Win vs Sanctus 
Win vs Slarzog 
Loss vs Slarzog 
Win vs Slarzog 
Win vs Rusty 

*Fanged Wolf Mountain the Reaper with a Thunder Scythe*
Member of the Dojo of the Predator
*Green Belt 0 12-12* 
Yen 3



> *Yellow Belt*: Signature Style (Scythe),Dojo Style (Wolf), Fist of Fury
> *Green Belt*: Signature Style (Thunder),Dojo Style (Fang), Chi Strike, Master of Emotions
> 
> *Scythe*:No Powers




OOC - Two characters with the thunder style, who'd have thought it?


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 16, 2002)

143 - 113


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Rrai approaches the master and kneels before him to deliver the following message.*

_"Masterr Darrkwolf, I bring news of one win and one loss frrom Rusty, the firrst and only student at my Dojo of Clawed Fury."_


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 17, 2002)

144 - 114


----------



## Zappo (Dec 20, 2002)

_Kerall enters and frowns. "I've lost to Ratasal. At least it was a honorable fight". Then, after a pause: "I'm a bit down on my luck. My own dojo's honor is in danger. I hope my students fare better..."_


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 2, 2003)

144 - 115


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 16, 2003)

Samidare enters.  Bowing, he says, "I have defeated the sea-monster Dagon in honorable combat."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 16, 2003)

145 - 115


 + 30 !!!!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 17, 2003)

A young man in red armor enters and bows to Darkwolf.

"Darkwolf-sama, I am Shiba Temuro, a student of Rini-sama's Dojo of the Fighting Beast. Since she has been absent for some time, she could not update you on the dojos record. Since her last report, I have been victorious twice. Once against the orc Slarzog, and recently against the leprechaun thug Eilan Cooger."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 26, 2003)

"Thank you Shiba.  I shall go change the dojo record then."

147 - 115


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Masterr Darrkwolf, I brring you news two victorries frrom my Dojo of Clawed Fury. I have defeated the darrk Arrkanyl and my student Rrathan has also gained a victorry while underr my tutelage.*


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 9, 2003)

> *Thundering Scythe Dojo*
> Dojo Record 13-8


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 9, 2003)

150 - 115


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 18, 2003)

"Darkwolf-sama, I have just aquired my Green Belt, and I seek to learn the style of my ancestors, the Phoenix style. Will you accept me as a student?"

Shiba Temuro, Phoenix Bushi

Green Belt 0
Styles: Manticore (Sig), Sword (Sig), Spider (Sig), (Phoenix) ?
Record 4 - 4
Yen: 7


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 3, 2003)

"You may learn the phoenix style."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Rrai-kesh arrives on tiger-back to report to his master.

"Masterr, I brring you news of a defeat forr yourr dojo. I was beaten by a verry skilled white belt named Snow Owl. I humbly beg yourr forrgiveness forr this insult."*


----------



## Rini (Mar 7, 2003)

::Rini skips into DarkWolf's presence::

Hey, I just won a match against WinterSnow!  It was close, but I pulled it off!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 7, 2003)

Winter Snow walks in behind Rini.

Yes, Master, Rini beat me after a long match.  

OOC: Well it was the longest match to date.....40 rounds! Nice fight Rini!


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 12, 2003)

151 - 117

"Rrai, you mean a very lucky white belt.  No one that far below you could beat you with skill alone."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 12, 2003)

*"Perrhaps a little bit of both, my masterr. I also brring news of anotherr victorry forr ourr dojo's by one of my students.*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 17, 2003)

*"Masterr Darrkwolf, I have 3 morre victorries frrom my Dojo of Clawed Fury to add to yourr dojo's rrecord.*


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 18, 2003)

Samidare stumbles into the dojo.  His face is bruised and bloody, while his clothes are torn and stained - all except for his brown belt, which is new and pristine.

“Exalted Darkwolf-sama!” he cries, bowing deeply before his sensei.  “I have beaten the demon-man named Ash’lon and claimed my brown belt.  I wish to learn a new style, Darkwolf-sama; as by your rules, I may not learn the Wolf style, I beg knowledge of the stance of the Tiger!”


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 20, 2003)

Temuro enters the dojo and bows.

"Darkwolf-sama, I was victorious in the first round of the Phoenix Eye tournament, against Rini-sama."

Then he hears about the monstrous Ash'lon and almost shudders.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 21, 2003)

Master of the Dojo of Clawed Fury, Rrai-kesh, returns to his masters dojo with news...

_*"Masterr Darrkwolf, I brring news of 1 victorry and 1 loss as two of my students again battled each otherr."*_


----------



## Rini (Mar 21, 2003)

Hey there, thought I'd let you know I lost to Temuro, although, it looks like you've already been informed.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 22, 2003)

*"Two morre victorries frrom the Dojo of Clawed Furry to rreport to you, my masterr."*


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

"Master Darkwolf I have updated my Dojo Record above and ask to learn the Claw style. " 

*Wolf Mountain*
*Fanged and Clawed Wolf 
Grasshopper of the Mountain 
The Reaper with a Thunder Scythe*
 of the 
Member of the Dojo of the Predator
*Brown Belt 0 24-20* 
Yen 7



> *Yellow Belt*: Signature Style (Scythe),Dojo Style (Wolf), Fist of Fury
> *Green Belt*: Signature Style (Thunder),Dojo Style (Fang), Chi Strike, Master of Emotions
> *Brown Belt*: Signature Style (Grasshopper),Dojo Style (Claw), Fist of Fury, Master of Movement
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 24, 2003)

Rrai-kesh returns to his masters dojo yet again to report on the progress of his own students...

*"Masterr Darrkwolf, I brring news of 5 morre wins and 5 additional losses frrom my students to add to yourr dojo rrecorrd."*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 25, 2003)

*"Masterr, I have defeated the darrk Arrkanyl again, adding anotherr victorry to yourr dojo."*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 29, 2003)

*"Masterr, I have defeated anotherr darrk fighterr, Kenneth Whitefang in perrsonal combat. Soon afterrward, I also overcame the Diamond Sash called Rratasal, becoming only the 5th to everr beat him in combat! 2 morre wins forr yourr dojo and mine, Masterr Darrkwolf!"*


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 29, 2003)

Temuro enters the dojo again.

"Darkwolf-sama, I lost against Gustaf, the warrior of light."


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 30, 2003)

168 - 125

Both of you may learn the styles you have requested as they are within the limits allowed by my rules.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 31, 2003)

"Darkwolf-Sama, I have started to accept students in a dojo of my own."


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 4, 2003)

"I wish you luck with your school.  Keep me updated as to how your students fare."


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 8, 2003)

"I have lost against the sash called Spider."


----------



## Knight Otu (May 17, 2003)

"I have lost against the white belt Kitsunu Haru


----------



## Darkwolf (May 18, 2003)

168 - 127


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

"Hello great master darkwolf, i would like to join your dojo, and learn the way of the Ki-rin.  Will you accept me?  I have just defeated the white belt Enigma."

Shaff
Yellow belt 0
signaure style: kama
record: 1-0


OOC: Lemme know if im doing this all wrong, im very new.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 2, 2003)

A young boy bring a message to the dojo that reads:

"I was victorious over the assassin Viper.

Shiba Temuro"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 2, 2003)

*"Masterr Darrkwolf, I come to rreporrt a loss frrom my Dojo or Clawed Fury by my student Rrusty."*


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 3, 2003)

ooc:  You're doing just fine shaff...and welcome!

"You may join, young warrior.  I will teach you the glorious Ki-rin style.  May you use it well in battle and bring honor to this dojo!

169 - 128


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

"My newest opponent, The Jade Master, was too impatient and did not want me to learn my dojo style before our match.  I will report the outcome of my match very soon."


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

"Master Darkwolf, I have emerged victorious from my battle with The Jade Master, even without my new dojo style.  I will go make another open challenge and hope to bring more honor to our dojo!"


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

I was defeated by Jade.  I appoligize for my inexperience.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

I have defeated Enigma again, and facing him again in mIRC, will post results soon.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

And again i defeat Enigma.  And i will be facing him on these boards again.  I will post results soon.

My record is now 4-1


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

Master Darkwolf, I have been quite busy as of late...
Win vs Enigma
Win vs Scar 
lose vs. Enigma
Win vs scar
lose vs enigma
win vs Tiny (higher tier)
Lose vs. Tiny (higher Tier)
Lose vs. Tiny (higher Tier)

My record is: 8-5.

Also my sensei...  I have advanced to green belt.  I would like to learn the style of Thunder.  In my battle in which i got green belt i learned the signature style of my master, wolf, it has served me well so far, helping me win in 2 other matches.  I am proud to be a part of this Dojo.  I will be buying a Ki-rin to honor the first style you taught me, to show respect to you and this dojo.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 7, 2003)

177 - 133

"Shaff, I am sorry, but I set forth rules a while ago that I would not teach my students more than 1 of the styles I have mastered as someday you might face me.  If you pick them up outside of the classroom, that is fine.  The wolf style, the ki-rin style, and the spider style are the ones I have mastered."


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes Master but i wanted to learn the Thunder style.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 9, 2003)

"Kalanyr might grumble and complain, but sure you can learn the thunder style."


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

Thank you very much sir, I will use it well.


----------



## shaff (Jul 10, 2003)

I have lost to Ciaran.... twice... im sooo ashamed.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 11, 2003)

*sigh*
177-135


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

im sorry sir, if you ask it of me, i will resign from this dojo... it is obvious i am disgrace to you.


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

Shaff runs in, "sir sir, i have defeated Kanadrin and im attempting to go on my way to regain my honor!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 11, 2003)

"No, it is not necessary to resign.  Just regain the honor you lost."

178 - 135


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

I have been defeated again while trying to regain my honor...


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 12, 2003)

178 - 136


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 12, 2003)

"I lost against the silent ninja called Spider."


----------



## shaff (Jul 15, 2003)

I have beaten the vile creature named spider which had defeated Knight Otu.  He called my master training halarious.  I could not let that slide.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 16, 2003)

179 - 137


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 16, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *I have beaten the vile creature named spider which had defeated Knight Otu.*




As a side note, the character in question is Shiba Temuro.


----------



## shaff (Jul 16, 2003)

kk, thanks, lol didnt know what to say.


----------



## shaff (Jul 24, 2003)

I have lost to the demon Arkanyl.


----------



## shaff (Jul 27, 2003)

I have beaten the Dark warrior named, The $600 man 3 times in a row master Darkwolf, i am now a Green belt 2, i am going up against the tier 6 sash, Ratasaal, wish me luck.  if i win i will certainly be on my way!


----------



## shaff (Jul 27, 2003)

I made the sash Ratasal promise to only bribe the judges 1 time, and made him give me 6 yen even if he won.  I also said he could not steal my yen.  He was 3 tiers higher than me, i thought it only fair.  BUT, i still lost to him... so mark up a loss to Ratasal.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 28, 2003)

Temuro once again enters the dojo

"I have defeated the (now ex-) gang boss Scar, Darkwolf-sama."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 3, 2003)

183 - 139


----------



## shaff (Aug 4, 2003)

I have defeated Jade Kestrel.


----------



## shaff (Aug 13, 2003)

I have been defeated by the sash named Boron.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 13, 2003)

184 - 140


----------



## shaff (Aug 14, 2003)

i have regained the honor i lost to Boron, by defeating him.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 18, 2003)

"I lost against Lorando, Darkwolf-sama."


----------



## shaff (Aug 18, 2003)

I have been defeated by Wolf mountain, who is also a member of the dojo and a higher tier, so mark up a win and a loss.

I have also faced Tiny, a gold sash (higher tier) and emerged victorious.  I am now a Green belt 3, and soon i will be a brown belt, and will need to learn a new dojo style.... at least i hope.


----------



## shaff (Aug 21, 2003)

I lost to Tiny, but then defeated Wolf mountain.

I lost to Kanadrin too, getting my brown belt is gonna be tough...


----------



## shaff (Aug 21, 2003)

shaff skips into the dojo, "master DW, i defeated wolf mountain, and i am now Brown Belt 0, and i need a new dojo dtyle, will u teach me the way of the blizzard?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 24, 2003)

sorry for the long delay....

"I will gladly teach it to you."


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 25, 2003)

"Darkwolf-sama, I lost to Draken Darkspear."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 25, 2003)

*"Master Darkwolf...", speaks Rrai Kesh from the shadows, "one of my students has added a loss to the record of our schools."*


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 26, 2003)

188 - 146


----------



## shaff (Nov 7, 2003)

"apparently I haven't announced my lose long ago to Tiny.  I am now disgraced, but hopefully not for long."


----------

